# raZorTT's Home Theatre



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Finally getting around to posting some finished pics of my theatre (thanks Sonnie!). If you would like to check out the construction thread click here. Thanks to everyone here that contributed during the build process!! :T :T

Here's the view that greets guests as they enter the HT
First glimpse

Close up of the screen wall. Acoustically transparent screen with speakers behind 
Screen wall 

The view looking back towards the seats and entrance.
Seats 

Time to kick back! (oops Mosters inc is 16:9 not cinemascope :dumbcrazy
Showtime!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Your room is beautiful seen it in the newsletter A+++ great job


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Love your room Simon - so well done!


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

JQueen said:


> Your room is beautiful seen it in the newsletter A+++ great job





ALMFamily said:


> Love your room Simon - so well done!


Thanks guys!! :T


----------



## r2lorme (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice room, enjoy with it ! :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautifully done! Now how about some plane tickets so that we can see it in person?


----------



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful room!! Love the seats.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

r2lorme said:


> Nice room, enjoy with it ! :T





hjones4841 said:


> Beautifully done! Now how about some plane tickets so that we can see it in person?





lcjr71 said:


> Beautiful room!! Love the seats.


Thanks everyone! I was very lucky to get my hands on those seats


----------



## LaserDisk (Nov 21, 2010)

Your HT is beautiful, can you tell me a little about the ceiling?


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks LaserDisk :T

Sure thing. The ceiling is made up of 4 large MDF panels that I covered in fidellio velvet. The kit I used is the now defunct StarCeilingDesigner 2012 LED kit. I have 3 white modules, each with 10 white LEDs, that 3 different diameter plastic fibers run back to. The power source that supplys the modules is then connected to my Lutron Graphic Eye.

Here's a post in my construction thread that shows some of what I'm talking about.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

wow that screen pops color!! beautiful job!!

dave


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

david yurik said:


> wow that screen pops color!! beautiful job!!
> 
> dave


Thanks Dave :T 

It has provided many hours of enjoyment so far!!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

This is awesome!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome almost seems an understatement! Everything about the room is beautiful. Those are the coolest theater seats I've seen so far, and what a ceiling!!! I wish I had room for a screen like that. 

Marvelous:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

raZorTT said:


> Thanks Dave :T
> 
> It has provided many hours of enjoyment so far!!
> 
> ...


Hey Simon - nice to see you! Hope all is well.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

alfa-74 said:


> This is awesome!!! congratulations!!!





kevin360 said:


> Awesome almost seems an understatement! Everything about the room is beautiful. Those are the coolest theater seats I've seen so far, and what a ceiling!!! I wish I had room for a screen like that.
> 
> Marvelous:T


Thanks guys! :T


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Hey Simon - nice to see you! Hope all is well.


Thanks Joe, 

I can't complain . Hope things are going well at your end.

Looking forward to a small break over xmas where I can hopefully catch up on watching some blurays!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

wow looks great. You want to invite me to view Gravity when you get it on Blu-Ray


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

100pr00f said:


> wow looks great. You want to invite me to view Gravity when you get it on Blu-Ray


Thanks! Gravity is defintely on my to watch list.


----------

